# Capita Mercury vs Jones Mountain Twin



## jywu86 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thinking about adding another board to the quiver. Does anyone have experience with either boards? I'm looking for a powder/all mountain freestyle board. (mostly jumps)


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Both will be great. I find the mountain twin more agile and freestyle of the two -- both are solidly all mountain, but the twin just has a bit more freestyle in it than does the Mercury. Both of mine are 157cm but I have targas on the Mercury and DODs on the mountain twin. Another you might consider with those two is the Rossi One.


----------



## jywu86 (Jan 16, 2012)

zc1 said:


> Both will be great. I find the mountain twin more agile and freestyle of the two -- both are solidly all mountain, but the twin just has a bit more freestyle in it than does the Mercury. Both of mine are 157cm but I have targas on the Mercury and DODs on the mountain twin. Another you might consider with those two is the Rossi One.


Sweet, I found a really good deal on a 2017 Mountain Twin at my local REI. So I just pulled the trigger on that after reading this so thanks for the advice! I'm surprised to hear Jones would be the more freestyle deck, but that works out for me. Now just waiting for that powder day!


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

jywu86 said:


> Thinking about adding another board to the quiver. Does anyone have experience with either boards? I'm looking for a powder/all mountain freestyle board. (mostly jumps)


That Mtn Twin looks AMAZING! im sorta biased toward capita....ive owned 3 and none of them have lasted me a full season without breaking beyond ride-ability...my horrorscope lasted 4 days of hard jibbing before i snapped it and ripped a rail off....

Now...this was before they had the Mothership facorty built so im not sure if their quality/materials have improved but....ill probably never buy one again...

I wish they were made with a little more love...they always have the COOLEST graphics :embarrased1:


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> That Mtn Twin looks AMAZING! im sorta biased toward capita....ive owned 3 and none of them have lasted me a full season without breaking beyond ride-ability...my horrorscope lasted 4 days of hard jibbing before i snapped it and ripped a rail off....
> 
> Now...this was before they had the Mothership facorty built so im not sure if their quality/materials have improved but....ill probably never buy one again...
> 
> I wish they were made with a little more love...they always have the COOLEST graphics :embarrased1:


I handled the mercury and I love it. The shape is what I want, and the death grip is cool. Amazing graphics too, but it just feels thin and I hear this a ton from other riders about capita, calling it Crapita. Never ridden the brand, but this many people talking about breaking boards makes me not wanna.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

snowbank said:


> I handled the mercury and I love it. The shape is what I want, and the death grip is cool. Amazing graphics too, but it just feels thin and I hear this a ton from other riders about capita, calling it Crapita. Never ridden the brand, but this many people talking about breaking boards makes me not wanna.


...I like the way they ride.... don't get me wrong...just wish i could ride em more than a week without having to retire to my wall of dead decks....Looks pretty cool up there tho haha...I want to try their spring break series so bad...just cant bring myself to giving them any more money for something that wont last..


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> snowbank said:
> 
> 
> > I handled the mercury and I love it. The shape is what I want, and the death grip is cool. Amazing graphics too, but it just feels thin and I hear this a ton from other riders about capita, calling it Crapita. Never ridden the brand, but this many people talking about breaking boards makes me not wanna.
> ...


Everyone who appears to be breaking their Capitas sounds like rail rats on their Horoscopes.

Well, the Horoscope is a noodle board with a super thin core.

I have yet to read about people snapping their DOAs, Mercury’s, BSODs, TFAs, etc, which are boards with beefier cores.

I’ve had two models of BSOD with zero problem. The Mercury has the same core as a Kazu, which I also had, and that board had a fairly beefy, damp core.

Point being. Judging the line off the Horoscope that was built to fold in half for jibbing, isn’t how I would judge a line. You can’t ask for a shitload of board feel and flex, and expect it to last 5 seasons....


----------



## jywu86 (Jan 16, 2012)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> That Mtn Twin looks AMAZING! im sorta biased toward capita....ive owned 3 and none of them have lasted me a full season without breaking beyond ride-ability...my horrorscope lasted 4 days of hard jibbing before i snapped it and ripped a rail off....
> 
> Now...this was before they had the Mothership facorty built so im not sure if their quality/materials have improved but....ill probably never buy one again...
> 
> I wish they were made with a little more love...they always have the COOLEST graphics :embarrased1:


I thought I was the only one. I got my DOA two seasons ago and rode maybe 20 days last season at best. The top sheet is chipping away like crazy and I have some of the deepest core shots I've ever seen. Rode beautifully and really loved the graphic as well, but the durability was really surprising to me.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Everyone who appears to be breaking their Capitas sounds like rail rats on their Horoscopes.
> 
> Well, the Horoscope is a noodle board with a super thin core.
> 
> ...


Ill give you that..the horrorscope is a freakin NOODLE...

and yeah... no board will last 5 seasons of hard riding but come on...4 days on my horrorscope? cracked a stairmaster under the binding after about half a season (dont think they make those anymore..) and the rails on the heelside of my ultrafear FK completely ripped off after almost a full season.


I have a slash happy place going on 3 seasons of resort park riding now with mild base damage a couple dings on the edges here and there but otherwise in pretty good shape... my bataleon enemy is 6 years old and i still loan it out every once and a while but that thing was built like a brick shit house...i feel like at least 2 solid seasons of hard riding isnt too much to ask from a high end snowboard...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who appears to be breaking their Capitas sounds like rail rats on their Horoscopes.
> ...


The board retails for $360. That’s hardly high end. It’s mean to be a beater


----------

